# The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello all! we have a few of these in other rooms so if you have a question go ahead and ask away


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

All the info on the car can be found here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4010531


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

ok maybe I can post my question here since it does relate to sales and dealers..








I have been talking to a dealer about the CC and I am really interested in the 6MT, He says that for the first 6 months atleast there wil be only a few manual transmission cars allocated and most of those will be spoken for. so the only way to guarantee one is to pre-order. Does anyone know if the allocation is so small for manuall CC's? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (kaysid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_ok maybe I can post my question here since it does relate to sales and dealers..








I have been talking to a dealer about the CC and I am really interested in the 6MT, He says that for the first 6 months atleast there wil be only a few manual transmission cars allocated and most of those will be spoken for. so the only way to guarantee one is to pre-order. Does anyone know if the allocation is so small for manuall CC's? 

I was told the same thing, except the salesman told me (while I was driving a manual TDI) that like the TDI, any manual CC they sell would carry a $2000 ADM, and that an order would cost me a $1000 non-refundable deposit.
This same dealer had 3 unsold (on MSO) '05 Lotus Elise on their lot last spring as a result of the same philosophy.








I won't be ordering there...


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (brian81)*

Well if this particular dealer says that then I will run not walk out of there... $2000 dealer markup on a MSRP that is $1000 less than the auto is ridiculous.







The pre-order fee I can sort of understand, if you get something to your exact spec...Would like to hear from any sales people not marking up manuals or if they have any in their allocations.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (kaysid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_Well if this particular dealer says that then I will run not walk out of there... $2000 dealer markup on a MSRP that is $1000 less than the auto is ridiculous.







The pre-order fee I can sort of understand, if you get something to your exact spec...Would like to hear from any sales people not marking up manuals or if they have any in their allocations.

I agree, they are full of it. No matter how rare the car is - a deposit should be refundable, because if it's that rare - they should not have a problem selling it if you back out.
And $2,000 markup is a choice, they don't HAVE to do that, if they did - MSRP would have been $2K higher.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

What's the deal with the patch of fabric on the front seats next to the seat belt buckle?
I've seen a bunch of cars, and every one has _fabric_ on the bottom cushion, on the outer edge going from the seam (that suede-looking strip) at the back of the seat, extending forward just past the buckle. Is VW concerned that leather or v-tex is a bad idea next to the seat belt? Were there a couple hundredths of a Euro saved, or is there another reason? It took me a while to notice it in an all-black v-tex car, but in the $43k VR6 4m with the two-tone seats, it looked kind of silly right away.


----------



## [email protected]GarnetVW (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (kaysid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_ok maybe I can post my question here since it does relate to sales and dealers..








I have been talking to a dealer about the CC and I am really interested in the 6MT, He says that for the first 6 months atleast there wil be only a few manual transmission cars allocated and most of those will be spoken for. so the only way to guarantee one is to pre-order. Does anyone know if the allocation is so small for manuall CC's? 

not sure about allocation but i have one that came intoday and is pdi'd and ready to sell with no dealer adendum.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info. Things have been moving fast and it didnt make economic sense for me right now to lease a CC. I have bought a CPO Audi A6 to replace my Passat. However my wifes car's lease is up in March and the deal I have with her is at that time I get the CC and she takes over the A6. So hopefully the car will be more readily available then and maybe better pricing and lease support from VW.


----------



## Mikeb748 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (kaysid)*

I dont blame customers for not wanting to pay a premium but ****, only the dorks on here would order one with a manual. You cant blame a dealership for not wanting to stock a vehicle that will not sell quickly.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Mikeb748)*

2 out of the 20 I have are manuals


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Mikeb748)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikeb748* »_... only the dorks on here would order one with a manual.









Why exactly is that?
The lack of electronic toys, the leather, or the glass roof that doesn't open? Having never bought an automatic car, I'm puzzled by that statement.


----------



## Mikeb748 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_This same dealer had 3 unsold (on MSO) '05 Lotus Elise on their lot last spring as a result of the same philosophy.








I won't be ordering there...

Its okay, based off your profile, you never bought a Lotus anyway.

_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
The lack of electronic toys, the leather, or the glass roof that doesn't open? Having never bought an automatic car, I'm puzzled by that statement.

I see you did well in Selective thinking 101. Like I said, I dont blame you for not wanting to pay a premium AND/OR a non-refundable deposit. But on the flipside, you cannot blame the dealership for holding your feet to the fire on a Manual CC *if* you choose not to purchase *after* commiting. As crappy as some dealerships are, there are that amount of crappy customers. Not saying you are one of them.
But back to my statement, only the dorks on VORTEX cannot fathom the philosophy of a dealership. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
brian81, dont take it personal, just a general statement, your posts triggered my reactions. Amazing how that works huh?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well I saw these at the dealer today and I may be canceling my GTI order and grabbing one of these.
Looking for a Sport in either 
Shadow Blue Metallic Two Tone Int
Island Grey Black Int
Both with Manuals.
Looking the DC metro area.


----------



## johno88888888 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

Do you know any of the details regarding the functionality of the factory blue tooth? MFD, caller ID, phonebook, voice dialing, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

According to VW.com while building one, it says that you can use voice commands to make and answer calls, not sure about the MDF or other stuff.


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Does the CC have FULL interior ambient lighting at night, or just the 2 small LED's over the front console? I am referring to a 2.0 Lux.
Thanks


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Well I saw these at the dealer today and I may be canceling my GTI order and grabbing one of these.
Looking for a Sport in either 
Shadow Blue Metallic Two Tone Int
Island Grey Black Int
Both with Manuals.
Looking the DC metro area.

This also, I know the RNS isnt and option on the sport, but how much would it be to have one added by the dealer? Also does anyone know what CCM the CC has? I know there is like a low and high and maybe a medium which allow for certain things like HIDs. At some point Im sure Ill upgrade to either the Euro Xenons or maybe even drop the gawd awful $2800 for the adaptive euro lights.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (johno88888888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johno88888888* »_Do you know any of the details regarding the functionality of the factory blue tooth? MFD, caller ID, phonebook, voice dialing, etc.
Thanks.

It is very limited - only make and receive calls, no caller ID, etc.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (mico)*

Hey are you guys able to tell whats coming in upcoming shipments? Or able to help me find something in my area?
Im looking for a
CC Sport
Island Grey
Black Int
Manual


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Hey are you guys able to tell whats coming in upcoming shipments? Or able to help me find something in my area?
Im looking for a
CC Sport
Island Grey
Black Int
Manual


There are a few cars in production stock - will take at least 2 months to get one.
You should be able to reserve one here:
409449 
Name Greenbrier Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
1248 South Military Highway
Chesapeake, VA 23320 
Phone (757) 4244689 
Fax (757) 2334120


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (mico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mico* »_

There are a few cars in production stock - will take at least 2 months to get one.
You should be able to reserve one here:
409449 
Name Greenbrier Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
1248 South Military Highway
Chesapeake, VA 23320 
Phone (757) 4244689 
Fax (757) 2334120 


Wow 2 months, might have to change my color choice.








Can I get some Info on this I think the dealership has the listing wrong. What comes in this car?
WVWHL73C69E528246 
Ok color try number two,
Shadow Blue on Black or Deep Black on Black Both Manual Sports
Prefer the Blue.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 4:12 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Wow 2 months, might have to change my color choice.








Can I get some Info on this I think the dealership has the listing wrong. What comes in this car?
WVWHL73C69E528246 
Ok color try number two,
Shadow Blue on Black or Deep Black on Black Both Manual Sports
Prefer the Blue.

_Modified by Veedubin02 at 4:12 PM 10-27-2008_

CC 2.0T, LUX - AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: PTN TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI / NO CAMERA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $34,670 


Commnum VIN Status 
419141 WVWHL73C69E528246 Port Stock 

CC 2.0T, SPORT - MANUAL 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: QV8 SATELITE RADIO 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $27,855 


Commnum VIN Status 
419051 WVWNL73CX9E526339 Dealer Stock 
409446 
Name Fairfax Imports, Inc. 
Address 
11050 Main St
Fairfax, VA 22030 
Phone (703) 2736700 
Fax (703) 2739560 

No Shadow Blue with black, only with beige.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thank Mico, Im snagging that black on black. I was right about the one dealer they have that VIN listed with a manual and Xenons.


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

*CC Lease*

Hi Jay, 
Drove the CC yesterday and I'm smitten. Went home to the VW site and saw all the zero down sign-and-drive offers. Of course no special lease offers on the CC. I sent an e-mail to my salesperson anyway. But I'm only half way through my 3-year lease of my GTI. If the situation was normal I'd never consider all this, but given the current dilemma in the auto market, didn't know if I should take advantage of it and see what I get offered. 
I'm not gonna get caught up in the excitement and pay anything just to get into a CC, I can be patient and wait. But as you are a salesperson, I wanted to pick your brain and get your thoughts on the matter.
Thanks!


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: CC Lease (TimmboJ)*

Can you attach a roof rack on the svelete lines of the CC?


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CC Lease (TimmboJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmboJ* »_Hi Jay, 
Drove the CC yesterday and I'm smitten. Went home to the VW site and saw all the zero down sign-and-drive offers. Of course no special lease offers on the CC. I sent an e-mail to my salesperson anyway. But I'm only half way through my 3-year lease of my GTI. If the situation was normal I'd never consider all this, but given the current dilemma in the auto market, didn't know if I should take advantage of it and see what I get offered. 
I'm not gonna get caught up in the excitement and pay anything just to get into a CC, I can be patient and wait. But as you are a salesperson, I wanted to pick your brain and get your thoughts on the matter.
Thanks!

Wait until November programs come out, we should get a better lease program for the CC.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Lease (mico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mico* »_
Wait until November programs come out, we should get a better lease program for the CC.

On that note think youll get some better financing as well, I know you guys really have no idea but in your experience is there a good chance of it?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (mico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mico* »_

There are a few cars in production stock - will take at least 2 months to get one.
You should be able to reserve one here:
409449 
Name Greenbrier Volkswagen, Inc. 
Address 
1248 South Military Highway
Chesapeake, VA 23320 
Phone (757) 4244689 
Fax (757) 2334120 



Thats where I got mine, got it from conejo GTI (Jay)


----------



## DaOldGuy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

On the VR6 models of the CC, is the battery located in the floor of the trunk like in the R-32? Thanks


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (DaOldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaOldGuy* »_On the VR6 models of the CC, is the battery located in the floor of the trunk like in the R-32? Thanks

left side of the trunk, behind a cover


----------



## 1-OF-4K (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (iPinch)*

*Are there plans for VW to stop the lame packages? *
They pulled this **** back with the T-reg and the "all or nothing" packages
I.E. in the CC: Sport with no glass roof and no HID's
----- Or no Luxury with 6MT?
I.E. in the T-Reg: No Navi w/o a 6k+ package that included unwanted amenities.
I would expect VW plans to sell as many CC's off the bat as possible. They hope that the enthusiasts who chose to be innovators trade their CC's in for the "personalized" newest VW or suffer with the sub-par version they already settled for. 
I have an inkling that VW will come out with individual options (sunroof, HIDS, etc.) sometime during the summer. Is there any talk/proof/evidence of this coming in the future?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (1-OF-4K)*

I am not a fan of the "vent" sunroof


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

*Re: CC Lease (mico)*

Thanks for the tip. What about my current lease? Is that something VW absorbs to sell a new vehicle, or am I at a major disadvantage and be upside-down when it comes time to crunch numbers?


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CC Lease (TimmboJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmboJ* »_Thanks for the tip. What about my current lease? Is that something VW absorbs to sell a new vehicle, or am I at a major disadvantage and be upside-down when it comes time to crunch numbers?

It depends. It will come down to your payoff vs. trade-in value of your car.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

We usually go for the sunroof option too, but since the CC is only a popup, we chose not to get it. That was pretty much what decided us on the Sport over the Lux edition. I can add anything else.....


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

*Re: CC Lease (mico)*

Yeah, I have no idea. My payoff at VW credit is 21,871.33. I don't know if thats good or bad. I may just have to be patient. I hear thats a virtue.


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

*Re: CC Lease (mico)*

Checked the November leases today on the VW site (November 1). Looks like they've extended the Sign-And-Drive event to December 1, 2008. But still no offers on the new CC. Will the CC be part of the promotion? And if not, do you know what current MF and residuals are on a CC Sport and CC Luxury?


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: CC Lease (TimmboJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmboJ* »_Checked the November leases today on the VW site (November 1). Looks like they've extended the Sign-And-Drive event to December 1, 2008. But still no offers on the new CC. Will the CC be part of the promotion? And if not, do you know what current MF and residuals are on a CC Sport and CC Luxury?

No specials for CC, standard MF is 0.00310 for 36 months, residual is 56 for Sport, 52 for Lux.


_Modified by mico at 10:03 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

*Re: CC Lease (mico)*

Thanks. I assume those resids are for 10K miles. Do you have the resids for 12K and 15K miles?


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: CC Lease (TimmboJ)*

Sucks that the VR6 models get bigger brakes but no 6MT. Also no xenons on the 2.0ts at all.
These are great cars but they are really not marketing to enthusiasts, eh?


----------



## Cincinnati (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

Salesfolks...can you run a search for me?? Looking for a 4-motion with Tech pkg, bluetooth (is it or isn't it???) and hopefully, rear side airbags. Any in the region? Thanks!


----------



## TimmboJ (May 14, 2007)

*New Lease Numbers as of 11-10-08 ?*

Drove a very nice 6-MT CC this morning. Blue is not my color, but it was very nice.
Salesman mentioned new CC lease numbers (lower MF).
Can you tell me what the MFs are for 3-years/12K miles on the 6-MT Sport model?
And can you say what is typically the going price on CCs? (invoice, under invoice, over invoice) or other incentives they'd have. The only thing I'm aware of is the $500 loyalty incentive.


----------



## DaOldGuy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

Can you find out what codes you use to disable the DRL's on the CC and is it the same as some other VW product or something completely different? My dealership claims they could not turn them off with their equipment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

I'd 2nd that. I'd like to disable my DRL's too.


----------



## Belanger (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

Can the CC actually park it self like some videos shown on YouTube:
VW Passat CC Park Assist Vision
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QrpbzK9sf0)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Belanger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Belanger* »_Can the CC actually park it self like some videos shown on YouTube:
VW Passat CC Park Assist Vision
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QrpbzK9sf0)

Not in the US or Canada


----------



## noslushbox (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Cincinnati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cincinnati* »_Salesfolks...can you run a search for me?? Looking for a 4-motion with Tech pkg, bluetooth (is it or isn't it???) and hopefully, rear side airbags. Any in the region? Thanks!

I have a Black/black and Shadow blue/black in stock. Neither of them have Bluetooth though


----------



## mkvunitedgray (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (noslushbox)*

Why no Xenon headlights as an option on the Sport trim? I love my lights on my '07 GTI and this is one sticking point that is making me hesitate about trading up to a CC.


----------



## noslushbox (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (mkvunitedgray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvunitedgray* »_Why no Xenon headlights as an option on the Sport trim? I love my lights on my '07 GTI and this is one sticking point that is making me hesitate about trading up to a CC.

true, it would look a lot better. sadly, the world is no where near perfect


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (noslushbox)*

oempl.us there, solved your problems


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (passat_98)*


----------



## jy211 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (Conejo GTI)*

Does VW have a performance lowering spring that will not affect warranty?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (jy211)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jy211* »_Does VW have a performance lowering spring that will not affect warranty? 

Officially, no. There are no performance springs listed for the CC that I know of. They do still list springs for the Passat 2.0T, and these 'should' fit...but they are not specifically listed as CC springs. You can also try asking Bud on his "The Un-Official Official Ask a Parts Guy Thread", if there's an answer, he'll know it!


----------



## jack1son (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*

HI Paul, any 2009 VR6 left in Florida or the southeast? Pref Black or white and 4 mo?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (jack1son)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack1son* »_HI Paul, any 2009 VR6 left in Florida or the southeast? Pref Black or white and 4 mo?

All 2009's have been moved by the dealers to a status for final incentive payments that makes them un-locatable. They no longer show in the locate system to other dealers. Sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*

Please, please, please!!!!


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*

what left over 09 VW's are on you lot..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (onequickg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onequickg60* »_what left over 09 VW's are on you lot..

Left over '09's? We sold out of 2009 CC's in Sept I think. I can barely keep any 2010 CC's here! 









If you mean any 2009's, I have one 2009 GTI and one 2009 Beetle convertible. That's it.....
MSRP $31,625 SALE PRICE $26,998! Save $4,627!


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*

nice car and yes any 09 i'm thinking of scaling back to something smaller so i GTI, rabbit, tiguan might do..
CC might be an option but i'll have to think on that GTI looks hot..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (onequickg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onequickg60* »_nice car and yes any 09 i'm thinking of scaling back to something smaller so i GTI, rabbit, tiguan might do..
CC might be an option but i'll have to think on that GTI looks hot..

It's a 
- 2009 GTI 4dr
- Tornado Red
- Interlagos cloth
- 6 speed manual
- Thunder Bunny Kit
- 18" Karthoum Black alloys
- Sunroof
- Darkened Tail Lights
- Monster Mats and Cargo Liner Kit
- iPod Adapter
Pictures do not do it justice, it's hot looking!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*

If you are looking to order a 2010 CC, now is the time. We received out March allocations, and they are the last ones for 2010 CC, and we can't order VR6 models either. 
Otherwise you will have to wait and order a 2011.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*

Are you saying you can order a VR6 for 2011, or are the VR6s dead for ever??
Also, can you provide some insight as to what changes the 11' models will see?? Our good friend Jaron can't seem to let us Vortexers know








My lease is up the end of September (2010), and will most likely replace it with a CC. 2011s will prob. come out around then, but i'm not sure if I am a little to early for an 11. I, as do most, want the latest and greatest!! Oh and I do hope they don't dump the 4Mo model, that would be so dumb on their part...
^
If at all possible, what are 2010 4Mos leasing for? Say $1000 off MSRP, nothing down, 36 months, 15k per year, no $ down, TECH pkg and Protection +... Many thanks!!




_Modified by veedubmac at 10:13 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_Are you saying you can order a VR6 for 2011, or are the VR6s dead for ever??
Also, can you provide some insight as to what changes the 11' models will see?? Our good friend Jaron can't seem to let us Vortexers know








My lease is up the end of September (2010), and will most likely replace it with a CC. 2011s will prob. come out around then, but i'm not sure if I am a little to early for an 11. I, as do most, want the latest and greatest!! Oh and I do hope they don't dump the 4Mo model, that would be so dumb on their part...
^
If at all possible, what are 2010 4Mos leasing for? Say $1000 off MSRP, nothing down, 36 months, 15k per year, no $ down, TECH pkg and Protection +... Many thanks!! 

No, only that we can not order 2010 VR6's anymore. We also can't order 2011's yet, but we should begin ordering them with next months allocation. They show a 2011 CC VR6 4Mo in the system at this point, so it should be available for next year. They have not given us any info 
You should be fine for getting a 2011, as you can do a month-to-month extension on your lease if necessary so that even if you have to order a 2011 CC you can get it before your lease ends. 
I can't quote lease payments, I don't access the system that runs leases, the manager does. Nor would they mean anything to you since you have 6 more months to go on your lease, and today's payments have no bearing on 2011 payments 6+ months from now. I haven't even had a single VR6 CC in all this year. I bet they will continue to be hard to find for 2011, and I recommend that you make sure to get what you want ordered so that you get what you want, and timed so that you get it at the right time. You can check with me next month and I can tell you what the expected ETA is for the first 2011's that we order, so that you can plan your order to get yours by Sept/Oct time frame.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks! I will check back soon- glad to hear the 4Mo is still going to be available.


----------



## ayilar (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you are looking to order a 2010 CC, now is the time. (...) Otherwise you will have to wait and order a 2011.









Hi Paul, my wife used to have a 2002 Passat. She sold it two years ago when I bought myself a new C350 and gave her my 2005 C230k. The latter is still perfect and has low miles, but after seeing a CC she is smitten and wants one. Problem is, a 2010 model won't do: she wants a manual (so it must be a Sport) but also wants Navi and leather (so it can't be a Sport). All three "musts" are non-negotiable, so we have to wait for VW to make something she can live with. 
Any chance you can tell us whether the 2011 CC Sport models will have more options and/or the 2011 CC Luxury models might become available with a stick?
Thanks in advance for any info you may share!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread (ayilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayilar* »_
Hi Paul, my wife used to have a 2002 Passat. She sold it two years ago when I bought myself a new C350 and gave her my 2005 C230k. The latter is still perfect and has low miles, but after seeing a CC she is smitten and wants one. Problem is, a 2010 model won't do: she wants a manual (so it must be a Sport) but also wants Navi and leather (so it can't be a Sport). All three "musts" are non-negotiable, so we have to wait for VW to make something she can live with. 
Any chance you can tell us whether the 2011 CC Sport models will have more options and/or the 2011 CC Luxury models might become available with a stick?
Thanks in advance for any info you may share!

I haven't seen any info yet as to options, but I do hope we can get manual cars with more equipment, we do get regular requests for such cars. I can tell you that at this point, besides Sport (M & A) and Luxury (A) models, there is also an R-Line model listed in the system, and that shows both manual and auto. But no options show up in the system yet, so I have no idea what this model will have as standard or optional. I do hold out hope that this model will be more to your liking and needs. Hopefully these question get answered soon. I will post up the info as soon as I can find it.


----------



## ayilar (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: The "Ask a VW salesperson" thread ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I haven't seen any info yet as to options, but I do hope we can get manual cars with more equipment, we do get regular requests for such cars. I can tell you that at this point, besides Sport (M & A) and Luxury (A) models, there is also an R-Line model listed in the system, and that shows both manual and auto. But no options show up in the system yet, so I have no idea what this model will have as standard or optional. I do hold out hope that this model will be more to your liking and needs. Hopefully these question get answered soon. I will post up the info as soon as I can find it. 









Thanks a lot for the rapid reply! We both like the looks of the current model, but find the R-line CC's look overstyled (especially at the front). Fingers crossed that there is more to choose from indeed -- looking fwd to reading more as you get more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

:lurk:


----------



## ayilar (Jun 18, 2004)

Paul: 

Quick update -- as you know, my other half was hoping that the 2011 Luxury model would be available with 6MT -- but no such luck. Still, because she finds the CC's looks and because we both think it's a great deal, she decided to keep it in our shortlist (along the A4 and G37). She test-drove a couple of manual 2010 CCs extensively in the last two week-ends, thinking that perhaps she could overlook the "missing" options on the Sport model. She has concluded that the A4 fits her needs better (if, unfortunately, at a rather higher price...). Part of the explanation is the A4's smoother ride and better sound insulation on bad roads (lots of those around here); the A4 is also easier to parallel park, especially with the rear-view camera that one cannot get on the CC. 

Thanks again for your quick and helpful replies. I keep thinking that there will be a VW in my future.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok sales guys. Can someone help me find a 2010 CC r line in black or candy white with dsg in the phoenix area. If those colors aren't available can you tell me what is in my area?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Ok sales guys. Can someone help me find a 2010 CC r line in black or candy white with dsg in the phoenix area. If those colors aren't available can you tell me what is in my area?


There are a lot of them in those two colors in Arizona......

*- Chapman Volkswagen in Scottsdale has black in stock.

- Chapman German Autos in Tucson has black in stock, and white intransit from the factory. 

- Volkswagen North Scottsdale in Phoenix has white intransit from the factory.

- Larry Miller Volkswagen in Avondale has black and white intransit from the factory.

- Camelback Volkswagen in Phoenix has white intransit from the factory.

- Peoria Volkswagen in Peoria black intransit from the factory.

- Findlay Volkswagen in Flagstaff white intransit from the factory.

- Berge Service Center in Gilbert black intransit from the factory.*


This should help....:thumbup:


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*CC R-line 6MT in SoCal*

Paul,
Here's what I'm looking for in SoCal area (LA/OC):

2010 CC Sport 2.0T 
R-line package
6MT 
MDI
Exhaust tips (don't really want them but they all seem to have it at $149 for some dealer profit padding)

Exterior color: Reflex silver or Candy White (will consider any color (e.g. Island Gray) other than black)
Interior color: Black only (I'm getting lazy and don't want the maintenance of the beige seat centers and door panels)

Can you tell me if any are available locally here? Specifically I'm interested if Timmons VW in Long Beach or Commonwealth VW in Santa Ana have any cars with this configuration and color combo.

Can you tell from the info in the system if the car has F/R parking sensors?

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There are a lot of them in those two colors in Arizona......
> 
> *- Chapman Volkswagen in Scottsdale has black in stock.
> 
> ...


Paul you the man i've been trying to get this information for months now!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Should my 2010 R-Line have come with the Chrome Exhaust tips? I understand they're a PIO, but my car doesn't have them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Should my 2010 R-Line have come with the Chrome Exhaust tips? I understand they're a PIO, but my car doesn't have them.


Nope, here is the package description from the 2010 CC Order Guide:

*CC R-Line Package — R-Line front bumper and side sills, 18” Mallory alloy wheels, R-Line fender badges, and darkened taillights*

The tips are a separate, stand-alone option, so you will have to add them. But it's simple enough.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

To bad the 2011 Manual CC's don't come standard with fog lights anymore.. Booo


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*lease info*

Anyone have the July numbers for a CC lease.

Money factor - Residual - Cash back.

Thanks


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Can I order a 2.0 lux with R-line from the Factory ????*

also nav and HID lights please let me know
Thanks in Advance


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Kingputt323 said:


> Can I order a 2.0 lux with R-line from the Factory ????
> also nav and HID lights please let me know
> Thanks in Advance


No, the R-Line is a separate model for 2011. Please check out the first page of my thread "2011 CC Change Points!" for all the model info. I just spent an hour updating all the info so that is is the most up-to-date as possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

cudfoo said:


> Anyone have the July numbers for a CC lease.
> 
> Money factor - Residual - Cash back.
> 
> Thanks


They vary from region to region, model to model, length of lease and mileage.........


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

Would you know the numbers for a Sport or Lux. 12k miles in LI NY?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

cudfoo said:


> Would you know the numbers for a Sport or Lux. 12k miles in LI NY?


Here's what's on vw.com......

*$0* Due at Signing $0* Down Payment $0* First Months Payment.
$339.00*/Month. 36-month lease. $0.00 due at signing.

(Excludes title, tax, options and dealer fees. Only applies to residents of NY, NJ, CT.)

Lease a 2010 CC Sport with automatic transmission for $339.00* a month. 36-month lease, $0.00 due at signing. (Excludes title, tax, options and dealer fees.Only applies to residents of NY, NJ, CT). See your local VW dealer for this limited time offer or for one of many other great lease deals available on CC models. More about the CC.

Tri-State | Offer ends August 2, 2010

©2010 Volkswagen of America, Inc. Based on MSRP of $29,660.00 for a 2010 CC Sport with automatic transmission, excluding title, tax, options and dealer fees. Monthly payments total $12,204.00. Requires dealer contribution of $4,784.00, which could affect final negotiated transaction. Purchase option at lease end for $15,180.00.At lease end lessees responsible for $0.25/mile over 30,000 miles and excessive wear and tear. Dealer sets actual prices. Lessee responsible for insurance. Closed-end lease offered on approved credit by Volkswagen Credit through participating dealers in New York, Connecticut and New Jersey. Supplies limited. U.S. cars only. Additional charges may apply at lease end. See your Volkswagen dealer for financing details or for general product information call 1-800-Drive-VW. *

This is for 10k, likely around $15 a month more for 12K.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*Paul: repost from above*

Sorry about the repost:

Paul,
Here's what I'm looking for in SoCal area (LA/OC):

2010 CC Sport 2.0T
R-line package
6MT
MDI
Exhaust tips (don't really want them but they all seem to have it at $149 for some dealer profit padding)

Exterior color: Reflex silver or Candy White (will consider any color (e.g. Island Gray) other than black)
Interior color: Black only 

Any such cars left in SoCal?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Will there ever be a TDi CC in North America? The lease is up on our Routan in a year and a TDi CC would be nice. If not then a TDi A3 will be our next car.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Ali B said:


> Sorry about the repost:
> 
> Paul,
> Here's what I'm looking for in SoCal area (LA/OC):
> ...


Since it's a rare car, I searched all of Cali for R-Line manuals with black interiors. There are four, but two are Deep Black. These are the other two:

*Serramonte Volkswagen 
711 Serramonte Blvd.
Colma, CA 94014 
Phone (650) 756-0202 

VIN - WVWNP7AN9AE547342
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572Y2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL PZEV 
Exterior Color: 9H9H IRON GRAY METALLIC 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
RLD RLINE PACKAGE DISCOUNT (CA ONLY) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $29,908

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Volkswagen Santa Monica 
2440 Santa Monica Blvd
Santa Monica, CA 90404 
Phone (310) 829-1888 

VIN - WVWNP7AN3AE551077
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572Y2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL PZEV 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
RLD RLINE PACKAGE DISCOUNT (CA ONLY) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $29,908

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



In fact, these are the only one's in the whole Western Region.....hope they help! 


Oh, and we order Exhaust Tips on every CC we get, looks way better and should be standard. They only pad the bottom line by $39, not exactly making a difference.....:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

MRP2001GTi said:


> Will there ever be a TDi CC in North America? The lease is up on our Routan in a year and a TDi CC would be nice. If not then a TDi A3 will be our next car.


Would be awesome, but I have no info. I would think that they would only bring the 2.0TDI in the 170hp version, which is currently not federally certified. I want to see it in the CC and the Tiguan, would be so great!


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*Thanks, Paul!*



[email protected] said:


> Since it's a rare car, I searched all of Cali for R-Line manuals with black interiors. There are four, but two are Deep Black. These are the other two:
> 
> *Serramonte Volkswagen
> 711 Serramonte Blvd.
> ...


Thanks for the search. The second one (Candy white on black at VW of Santa Monica) would work. I will check to see if the dealer I'm working with in Long Beach can do a trade and get this car from VW of SM. I personally don't care for the blueish tint of Iron Gray but it's not a bad color at all. The exterior color I really want is Reflex silver. I saw a DSG silver on black R-line a few weeks ago and fell in love with that combo. I guess I have to wait for the 2011 model year to get a silver car since there are no new shipments of 2010 cars. Thanks for your help!


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Paul,

What is the major difference in the non-nav and nav LCD touchscreen units that I'm seeing in every CC that I am looking at (other than nav I guess and $2.5K price). Why would VW go to the trouble of putting those in every CC but not having them work as navigation? Do you just have to have the nav CD's?

On the sticker they read as LCD touchscreen multimedia system on most cars. Only on one V6 CC that I was looking at does the sticker ever mention navigation. However the units look exactly the same. Are the units plug and play, if they are different?

I'm currently looking at buying a local 2.0 R-Line CC and I just want to clear that up. I've searched on here for an answer, but haven't found anything. Please excuse me if this has been addressed already.

Thank you very much!


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

I was assuming they were two different units because of the price. But, I was questioning because I don't see the point of having all of the fancy LCD and touch options without nav. I mean it looks cool... 

Does the RCD have the SD card reader like other new touch screen units?

How much is the dealer cost for the unit? That way I know how much I can negotiate if I want the nav included. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

coomoob1 said:


> Paul,
> 
> What is the major difference in the non-nav and nav LCD touchscreen units that I'm seeing in every CC that I am looking at (other than nav I guess and $2.5K price). Why would VW go to the trouble of putting those in every CC but not having them work as navigation? Do you just have to have the nav CD's?
> 
> ...





dcdubbin202 said:


> ﻿﻿﻿coomoob1, you essentially answered your own question. The biggest difference between the nav and non-nav units is just that. The RNS-510 features navigation, the RCD-510 does not. The RCD-510 has no navigation components so it takes far more than a disc. The RNS also costs more to manufacture.
> 
> Other minor differences: the RCD-510 (standard touchscreen radio) has a 6-disc CD changer built in. The RNS-510 can read CDs and playback DVDs, including DVD audio and DVD video. It does not have a CD changer.
> 
> Physically, the units are similar. The RNS-510 has 4 buttons on either side of the display to support the added functionality. The RCD-510 has 3 buttons on either side.





coomoob1 said:


> I was assuming they were two different units because of the price. But, I was questioning because I don't see the point of having all of the fancy LCD and touch options without nav. I mean it looks cool...
> 
> Does the RCD have the SD card reader like other new touch screen units?
> 
> How much is the dealer cost for the unit? That way I know how much I can negotiate if I want the nav included. Thanks!


Also the RNS510 Navi unit has a 30GB harddrive, the 6 disc RCD510 does not. Both have the SD card reader. They are actually made by different suppliers if I remember correctly......

You also would need a GPS antenna for the Navi to work. You'll have to check with your dealer to see if they would do such an install. Also there are threads around Vortex about the adding of the RNS510 Navi to cars not previously equipped that way, search around for more info.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

You mentioned earlier that R-lines were 'rare.' Did you mean ones with MT or all?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> You mentioned earlier that R-lines were 'rare.' Did you mean ones with MT or all?


I meant that at this time of year, with the 2011's at the port and due to arrive soon, all CC's are getting rare, at least for sure around these parts. The R-Line, of course, is even more rare, due to the fact that it was not ordered that much that I have seen.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*July lease rates for 2010 CC Sport R-line*

Paul,
Do you have the July lease terms for the 2010 CC Sport R-line? Specifically I am interested in residual value and MF for a 3 year/12K mile per year lease. Is it true that R-line cars get 1% lower residual than regular Sport models?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Ali B said:


> Paul,
> Do you have the July lease terms for the 2010 CC Sport R-line? Specifically I am interested in residual value and MF for a 3 year/12K mile per year lease. Is it true that R-line cars get 1% lower residual than regular Sport models?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


In my area it's 48% and .00021, and yes, the R-Line is 1 point less than the Sport, but 2 points higher than the Luxury.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> In my area it's 48% and .00021, and yes, the R-Line is 1 point less than the Sport, but 2 points higher than the Luxury.


Thanks, Paul. I am a little surprised that the lease terms would vary from region to region. I just talked to a local VW dealer and the R-line residual here in SoCal is 49%, same as Sport. Perhaps it has to do with the fact that the R-line package in this area costs a net $1000 (instead of $1,830) after the $830 credit shown on the window sticker.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Ali B said:


> Thanks, Paul. I am a little surprised that the lease terms would vary from region to region. I just talked to a local VW dealer and the R-line residual here in SoCal is 49%, same as Sport. Perhaps it has to do with the fact that the R-line package in this area costs a net $1000 (instead of $1,830) after the $830 credit shown on the window sticker.


That's why I prefer not to post this info much, it can sometimes lead to issues and arguments for dealers and customers. Cali gets quite a few different programs than us, leasing and financing, from the posts I have seen.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Paul - PM sent. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rmstrumpet (Jan 24, 2004)

*CC R Line*

Greetings Paul,

I'm look for a 2010 CC R-line (Candy white with black interior, 6 speed manual, MDI and exhaust tips as options)in the Memphis, TN area/region. Can you tell me what's available, locations, and price including invoice. I would like to pull the trigger this weekend if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

rmstrumpet said:


> Greetings Paul,
> 
> I'm look for a 2010 CC R-line (Candy white with black interior, 6 speed manual, MDI and exhaust tips as options)in the Memphis, TN area/region. Can you tell me what's available, locations, and price including invoice. I would like to pull the trigger this weekend if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


Tennessee is in the Southern Region. These are the only three Candy White R-Line manuals with the balck interior in the region....

*Antwerpen Volkswagen 
8065 Ritchie Highway
Pasadena, MD 21122 
Phone (410) 760-6300 

VIN - WVWNP7AN4AE553646
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572Y2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL PZEV 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $30,730

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Volkswagen of Naples 
601 Airport Road South
Naples, FL 34104 
Phone (239) 435-3204 

VIN - WVWNN7AN5AE555671
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572F2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL FEDERAL 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT 
KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $30,730

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deel Volkswagen 
3673 Bird Road
Miami, FL 33133 
Phone (305) 448-3335 

VIN - WVWNN7AN9AE553938
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572F2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL FEDERAL 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $30,615

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


I hope these help!


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's the link to the Candy White R that Paul mentioned at VW of Naples...if you're interested....

http://www.vwofnaples.com/new/Volkswagen/2010-Volkswagen-CC-57f358a17f000001000848503b4c2721.htm


----------



## rmstrumpet (Jan 24, 2004)

Why thank you sir; I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Paul, 

I have started my own thread about CC R-Lines in the New England Region, but didn't get many hits. I was advised to reach out to you about a search in the Metro Boston area or New England at that. I'm looking for a '10 CC R-Line DSG in Island Gray, Candy White or Reflex Silver. Also, I'm only looking for Black Interior. It's frustating to have so many dealers around here that simply don't know what an R-Line model is!!! Any help would be appreciated, as I would like to take advantage of the current offers. 

Thanks, 
"Boston" Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

paulg6868 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I have started my own thread about CC R-Lines in the New England Region, but didn't get many hits. I was advised to reach out to you about a search in the Metro Boston area or New England at that. I'm looking for a '10 CC R-Line DSG in Island Gray, Candy White or Reflex Silver. Also, I'm only looking for Black Interior. It's frustrating to have so many dealers around here that simply don't know what an R-Line model is!!! Any help would be appreciated, as I would like to take advantage of the current offers.
> 
> ...


 OK, I searched the whole Eastern Region for a 2010 CC R-Line DSG's in Island, Candy, or Reflex, and only the black interior. There are only three Reflex Silver cars, no others, and they are not up your way..... 

*Dorschel Volkswagen 
3817 W Henrietta Rd 
Rochester, NY 14623 
Phone (585) 334-9440 

VIN - WVWMP7AN7AE561428 
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572YD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER METALLIC 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $31,914 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 


The other two are real close to me, I would be happy to get them for you if you wanted to road-trip to NJ. :thumbup: 

*Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572YD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER METALLIC 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $31,914 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572YD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER METALLIC 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $32,029 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 


Call or email me if these are interesting. 

Thanks, 'NJ' Paul


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> OK, I searched the whole Eastern Region for a 2010 CC R-Line DSG's in Island, Candy, or Reflex, and only the black interior. There are only three Reflex Silver cars, no others, and they are not up your way.....
> 
> *Dorschel Volkswagen
> 3817 W Henrietta Rd
> ...


 
Paul, I appreciate you looking those up for me. I can't believe their isn't (1) CC R-Line in all of New England. I'm very interested, but that is a long road trip just to look at a car (4.5 hours one-way)!!! 

-"Frustrated" Paul


----------



## minster (Nov 26, 2003)

*Looking to exit lease*

I'm looking for advice from any dealers. Unfortunately I am moving to an area with obscene parking prices and street parking would cause me too much stress as others do not park cautiously in this neighborhood. I leased my 2010 CC Sport back in February '10 so the car is fairly new and the miles are pretty low (~3800mi). I'm looking for options to get out of my lease. The two avenues are to find someone to assume my lease or try and trade in the vehicle for one that I would not care for as much. The lease assumption part seems a bit tricky and time consuming. Regarding trading the vehicle in, how much do you think the dealers could give me on the CC. The payoff value is still fairly high and I'd like to avoid paying too much out of pocket.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

minster said:


> I'm looking for advice from any dealers. Unfortunately I am moving to an area with obscene parking prices and street parking would cause me too much stress as others do not park cautiously in this neighborhood. I leased my 2010 CC Sport back in February '10 so the car is fairly new and the miles are pretty low (~3800mi). I'm looking for options to get out of my lease. The two avenues are to find someone to assume my lease or try and trade in the vehicle for one that I would not care for as much. The lease assumption part seems a bit tricky and time consuming. Regarding trading the vehicle in, how much do you think the dealers could give me on the CC. The payoff value is still fairly high and I'd like to avoid paying too much out of pocket.


Each dealer sets trade values themselves depending on their needs and what they sell best. Yes, we use wholesale trade guides to help us, but they are just guides. If we have two cars like yours and they are not selling, the book means nothing, the manager is putting less on your cvar, expecting that it will sit to as the book value falls before we sell it. If we have had two cars like yours and they flew off the lot, then he steps up and will go over book to get that car for our lot. As yours is a 2010, there are not even values in the books for it right now. Then of course each area has different trade values, I don't even know where you are, but I still could just through a number out there fairly. 

The best I can tell you is to search through KBB and Edmunds and such for trade values, and also the AutoTrader and those sites for what people may be asking for cars like yours in your area, and see if you can get some ideas as to what you feel is a fair value for it. Dealers will often just buy your used car to, if you have money to pay any remaining money due on the loan after they put what they think it's worth. Check a couple VW, and a couple dealers that are not VW but always seem busy. They might make it easier, since you can then just look for a car without the burden of the trade in. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## big_dish (Apr 27, 2008)

Try www.swapalease.com lots of people get out of their obligations via this site.


----------



## Austin_Texas_R32 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Any 2010 R-Lines available in Texas?*

Hi Paul - 

Thx a bunch in advance for your help with these requests. I'm curious if there are any 2010 R-Line's left in Texas. I'm fine with any exterior color but the cornsilk beige two tone interior is a 'must have'. 

Thx again.


----------



## Anskyy (Aug 4, 2010)

*HID kit*

If I install a HID kit on my 2011 cc sport, will the daytime running lights still work and would i loose the adaptive cornering?


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

Can someone explain to me why VW is offering both of these leases at the same time? 

The zero-down lease costs a total of *$12,204* while the $299/month lease costs a total of *$13,763* when the down payment of $2,999 is figured in... 

[I just realized that the zero-down lease says the first month is free so the total monthly payments should be *$11,865* not *$12,204* that's listed in the ad...] 

Is it because the zero-down lease requires a larger "dealer contribution" and as a result some dealers won't participate in that lease?


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*R-Line Availability in and around TX*

Paul - Are there any R-lines 2010 in or around the Dallas area? Want to buy today. thx


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

GogoVdugGadget- Go to Lewisville VW and they had three of them last I checked. I've gotten 3 cars through them and ask for Shawn or Patrick. Tell him Barrett sent you and they will take care of ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Anskyy said:


> If I install a HID kit on my 2011 cc sport, will the daytime running lights still work and would i loose the adaptive cornering?


 Who knows? It depends on the kit you install, and what it is designed to do.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dr. pimento said:


> Can someone explain to me why VW is offering both of these leases at the same time?
> 
> The zero-down lease costs a total of *$12,204* while the $299/month lease costs a total of *$13,763* when the down payment of $2,999 is figured in...
> 
> ...


 The zero down program is a regional offer, and may not be available in all regions of the country. The other is a national program, so it's good everywhere. Your zip code gets you both offers, others may only see the national program. 

And yes, it's up to the dealer whether or not they want to sell at that price.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

GogoVDubGadget said:


> Paul - Are there any R-lines 2010 in or around the Dallas area? Want to buy today. thx


 There are two that come up in the Dallas area, manual or DSG, both at the same dealer..... 

*Metro Volkswagen 
2035 W Airport Fwy 
Irving, TX 75062 
Phone (972) 659-9999 

VIN - WVWMP7AN9AE558529 
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572YD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ND CORNSILK BEIGE V-TEX 
Options: KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
RLD RLINE PACKAGE DISCOUNT (CA ONLY) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $31,008 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572YD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER METALLIC 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
RLD RLINE PACKAGE DISCOUNT (CA ONLY) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $31,008 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 



There are four other DSG cars around Texas, no manuals, they are at.... 

- Volkswagen of Corpus Christi, Corpus Christi, TX, Phone (361) 653-8400 - Reflex Silver 
- Momentum Volkswagen Jersey Village, Houston, TX, Phone (281) 925-5000 - Candy White 
- Clear Lake Volkswagen, Houston, TX, Phone (281) 848-5500 - Reflex Silver 
- Gene Messer Volkswagen, Lubbock, TX, Phone (806) 793-8844 - Candy White


----------



## greekzilla (May 26, 2006)

*CC R-Line DSG*

Anything in SE Michigan OR NE Ohio?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Paul, 

Do you know if there are any R Lines in Ohio or the close PA Pittsburgh area?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

greekzilla said:


> CC R-Line DSG Anything in SE Michigan OR NE Ohio?





phantom2010 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Do you know if there are any R Lines in Ohio or the close PA Pittsburgh area?


 I assume 2010? There are 12 in Michigan, and 23 in Ohio. Colors? Options? You have to narrow the field......


----------



## greekzilla (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I assume 2010? There are 12 in Michigan, and 23 in Ohio. Colors? Options? You have to narrow the field......


 Are there any white, R-Line, DSG, MDI in Michigan?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Does VW pay well.I'd like to quit my job and be a car salesman


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

greekzilla said:


> Are there any white, R-Line, DSG, MDI in Michigan?


 Twins..... 

* Vyletel Volkswagen 
40555 Van **** Ave 
Sterling Heights, MI 48313 
Phone (586) 977-2800 

VIN - WVWMN7AN1AE567196 
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572FD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC FEDERAL 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT 
KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
KLS LIP SPOILER (PORT INSTALLED) 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $32,513 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Suburban VW of Farmington Hills 
37911 Grand River 
Farmington Hills, MI 48335 
Phone (248) 471-0800 

VIN - WVWMN7AN0AE553936 
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572FD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC FEDERAL 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT 
KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
KLS LIP SPOILER (PORT INSTALLED) 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $32,513 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 



:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Does VW pay well.I'd like to quit my job and be a car salesman


 You don't get paid by VW, you get paid by the dealer. Dealers all have different pay plans, so you have to check around as to how they pay.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I assume 2010? There are 12 in Michigan, and 23 in Ohio. Colors? Options? You have to narrow the field......


 Anything in mid Ohio? Columbus? White is what I prefer!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

phantom2010 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Do you know if there are any R Lines in Ohio or the close PA Pittsburgh area?





phantom2010 said:


> Anything in mid Ohio? Columbus? White is what I prefer!!!


 I am not checking maps for cities and towns, I'll leave that to you.  There are four Candy Whites in Ohio, three with black interiors, one with cornsilk, all are exactly like this at this exact MSRP.... 

*Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572YD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
KLS LIP SPOILER (PORT INSTALLED) 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $32,513 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 


They are at these dealers: 

- Classic Volkswagen in Mentor (black interior) 
- Northgate Volkswagen in Cincinnati (cornsilk interior) 
- Fairfield Volkswagen in Fairfield (black interior) 
- Kempthorn Volkswagen in Canton (black interior) 

:thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You don't get paid by VW, you get paid by the dealer. Dealers all have different pay plans, so you have to check around as to how they pay.


 I know that I just meant dealerships as a whole. I would love to do this if the money was good enough. Doing something I like for a living rather than sweating in 110+ with no air conditioning inside a metal building.


----------



## dsn112 (Jun 18, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I know that I just meant dealerships as a whole. I would love to do this if the money was good enough. Doing something I like for a living rather than sweating in 110+ with no air conditioning inside a metal building.


 most car salesman don't like what they do, they do it for the money


----------



## jack1son (Nov 12, 2000)

*2010 VR6 Sport*

Hi Paul. In Florida, is there marketing help or dealer cash available on the 2010s? I see a dealer that has a VR6 with discount of over $6500. What's up with that?:what:


----------



## rdgn123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Paul,

I found a 2010 DSG Sport (VIN WVWMP7ANXAE544980) for $30,084. I qualify for the Volkswagen Supplier Purchase Program through my employer and asked the dealership for their price under this program. The salesman replied $27,650 plus tax, which seems high. Does this seem like an accurate dealer invoice price to you? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

jack1son said:


> Hi Paul. In Florida, is there marketing help or dealer cash available on the 2010s? I see a dealer that has a VR6 with discount of over $6500. What's up with that?:what:


There must be some nice incentives there in Florida, but I have no way of knowing what they are. Likely a cash sale price too, as incentives drop when you use the special finance programs.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

rdgn123 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I found a 2010 DSG Sport (VIN WVWMP7ANXAE544980) for $30,084. I qualify for the Volkswagen Supplier Purchase Program through my employer and asked the dealership for their price under this program. The salesman replied $27,650 plus tax, which seems high. Does this seem like an accurate dealer invoice price to you? Thanks.


If you have the paperwork, and the dealer sells you the car under this program, they must sell at the invoice, or VW will not accept the deal. $27,650 is way less than invoice on a $30k CC.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Paul
Let me ask this again in the correct thread:

Can you tell me if there are any 2011 VR6 Executive CC's in the So. Calif Region and if there are any in transit?

It's really tough to find. When I told my sales guy where there might be two located, he was baffled.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Hey Paul
> Let me ask this again in the correct thread:
> 
> Can you tell me if there are any 2011 VR6 Executive CC's in the So. Calif Region and if there are any in transit?
> ...


Strangely, there are none in stock, and only two on order for Cali. Weird that more Cali dealers have ordered them. 

- McKenna Volkswagen in Huntington Beach has Reflex Silver on order
- Timmons Volkswagen in Long Beach has Candy White on order


There are a lot more ordered for the Western Region, but only two at dealers now, and four more at port.

- DePratu Volkswagen in Whitefish, MT has Light Brown
- Armstrong Volkswagen in Gladstone, OR has Deep Black
- Lithia Volkswagen of Reno in Reno, NV has Iron Gray at the port
- Chapman German Autos in Tucson, AZ has Light Brown, White Gold and Deep Black at the port 
- Volkswagen North Scottsdale in Phoenix, AZ has Light Brown at the port


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Strangely, there are none in stock, and only two on order for Cali. Weird that more Cali dealers have ordered them.
> 
> - McKenna Volkswagen in Huntington Beach has Reflex Silver on order
> - Timmons Volkswagen in Long Beach has Candy White on order
> ...


also if it helps chapman tucson and phoenix are the same thing so whatever they have in tucson is also available in phoenix


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Strangely, there are none in stock, and only two on order for Cali. Weird that more Cali dealers have ordered them.
> 
> - McKenna Volkswagen in Huntington Beach has Reflex Silver on order
> - Timmons Volkswagen in Long Beach has Candy White on order
> ...


Thanks for this. I guess I'm hosed if I want to test drive one. 

Looks like there wont be too many on the ground here in so calif for a couple of months. Isn't Santa Monica VW the highest volume VW dealer in the US - or at least in the top 3? Seems weird they dont have one in the pipeline.

Oh well.

How long do you think it would take if I ordered one, from submittal to arrival at the dealer?


----------



## SF_Mikey (Aug 19, 2010)

Greetings - I have recently become interested in the purchasing a new CC but haven't been able to find any 2010 Manual Transmission R-Line models locally (San Francisco Bay Area). Manuals are hard to find much less R-Line which also seem to be non-existent. Frankly, I hadn't heard of R-Lines until I found this site. 

TurboPaul or anybody else know what's the best way to find the general availability in California for CC 2010 MT R-Line models? I also travel to SoCal a lot so I would be interested in finding any vehicles state-wide. 

Great site BTW!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Thanks for this. I guess I'm hosed if I want to test drive one.
> 
> Looks like there wont be too many on the ground here in so calif for a couple of months. Isn't Santa Monica VW the highest volume VW dealer in the US - or at least in the top 3? Seems weird they dont have one in the pipeline.
> 
> ...


I have never heard that about Santa Monica. The largest dealer in the US is Gunther in Florida. It's not strange if the dealer does want the cars for stock. If they sell every CC they get right now, adding that model to the mix is always a risk, maybe they would sell as fast with the higher price, and since a dealer only can get their hands on so many CC's, they may not want to risk giving up sales. 

An order for a car built in Europe is a 3 month turn around on average.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

SF_Mikey said:


> Greetings - I have recently become interested in the purchasing a new CC but haven't been able to find any 2010 Manual Transmission R-Line models locally (San Francisco Bay Area). Manuals are hard to find much less R-Line which also seem to be non-existent. Frankly, I hadn't heard of R-Lines until I found this site.
> 
> TurboPaul or anybody else know what's the best way to find the general availability in California for CC 2010 MT R-Line models? I also travel to SoCal a lot so I would be interested in finding any vehicles state-wide.
> 
> Great site BTW!


2010 CC's are very hard to get right now, so a rare model like the R-Line is even harder. This is the only 2010 CC R-Line manual showing in the entire state of California....

*Serramonte Volkswagen 
711 Serramonte Blvd.
Colma, CA 94014 
Phone (650) 756-0202 

VIN - WVWNP7AN9AE547342
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572Y2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL PZEV 
Exterior Color: 9H9H IRON GRAY METALLIC 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
RLD RLINE PACKAGE DISCOUNT (CA ONLY) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $29,908

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


There aren't anymore in the Western Region......


----------



## SF_Mikey (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Paul ! 

Great news is that Serramonte is only a ten minute drive from my house


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have never heard that about Santa Monica. The largest dealer in the US is Gunther in Florida. It's not strange if the dealer does want the cars for stock. If they sell every CC they get right now, adding that model to the mix is always a risk, maybe they would sell as fast with the higher price, and since a dealer only can get their hands on so many CC's, they may not want to risk giving up sales.
> 
> An order for a car built in Europe is a 3 month turn around on average.


Thanx Paul.
I ordered my VR6 Executive today, I might ping you to see if it shows up as "on order" in a couple of weeks. Turns out the Candy White on order you told me about for Timmons in Long Beach did not have a VIN - so it was not even built yet....so the wait was the same weather I tried to take theirs or order my own...so I ordered my own. :thumbup:

I asked about Gunther sales, and the consensus is that they sell a LOT of rentals to the airport and that's what pushes them to #1. Santa Monica has more person-to-person sales overall (reportedly). Either way, they are great to deal with, especially after looking at some arrogant Audi dealers over the weekend who were trying to get msrp on a 2010 S4.

Thanks for all your help! I hope you max out all of your CSI's!


----------



## TDIIDman (May 3, 2005)

*In search of a 2010 TDI Sportwagen with particular features*

I am looking for my ideal car- a 2010 (so I can take advantage of end of year savings and the great financing deals now being offered) TDI Sportwagen with these features: (1) white gold (preferable) or salsa red (less preferable) exterior (2) the cornsilk beige leatherette interior (3) DSG transmission (4) sunroof (5) rubber floor mats, cargo mat, mudguards (5) navigation, and (6) MMI interface. If one with the rear side airbags were offered too in addition to all of the aforementioned, that would also be fine (and would even be preferable). I realize that this late in the model year, this particular vehicle is likely to be hard to find. Is this vehicle available somewhere (I would be willing to travel a considerable distance, if necessary, to get one). If not, what vehicles would come the closest to what I am looking for? Thanks in advance for any leads you might have.


----------



## TDIIDman (May 3, 2005)

*Some additional questions regarding the 2010 TDI Sportwagen*

I have some questions regarding modifications to a 2010 TDI Sportwagen: (1) Does VW or an aftermarket manufacturer make a auto dimming rear view mirror that could be installed without too much hassle in place of the factory-installed, basic mirror? (2) Could the black bodyside moldings that are offered as an accessory on this vehicle be painted the same color as the car (I personally think it would look much better)?, (3) are there chrome exhaust tips that could be installed on the TDI Sportwagen? (4) could the black roof rails be changed to a chrome or brushed silver color (like they are on the Tiguan)? Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## rdgn123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Looks like I was too late and the CC I wanted was already sold.  Do you know if there are any Black 2010 DSG CC Sports in the NY/NJ area?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

rdgn123 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Looks like I was too late and the CC I wanted was already sold.  Do you know if there are any Black 2010 DSG CC Sports in the NY/NJ area?


I have been looking for that exact car for a friend of mine, I can't get one, there are none......


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Paul, Any Black Manual Sports in NY/NJ? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Paul, Any Black Manual Sports in NY/NJ? Thanks


There are four in NJ. Two are at Princeton Volkswagen, and two are at Volkswagen of Freehold. In NY there is a car at Prestige Imports and Koeppel Volkswagen. All are black interiors.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> I ordered my VR6 Executive today, .................


How much did you pay for the VR6 Exec?

I paid $32,750 for the '11 CC Lux Limited. Wonder how much extra I'd have had to pay to get the VR6 Exec.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> There are four in NJ. Two are at Princeton Volkswagen, and two are at Volkswagen of Freehold. In NY there is a car at Prestige Imports and Koeppel Volkswagen. All are black interiors.


Thanks Paul. Trying to decide if I want to pull the tigger and trade my GTI.


----------



## barshels (Aug 18, 2010)

*Incentives and Financing*

Anyone know if the August financing deals and incentives are extended or changed this month on the 2010 CC?

Thanks,
Chris in California


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Strangely, there are none in stock, and only two on order for Cali. Weird that more Cali dealers have ordered them.
> 
> - McKenna Volkswagen in Huntington Beach has Reflex Silver on order
> - Timmons Volkswagen in Long Beach has Candy White on order
> ...


Hey Paul - 

Can you look into your crystal ball and see if there are any CC/4mo's on order in Southern California? Trying to see if they submitted mine yet....
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Hey Paul -
> 
> Can you look into your crystal ball and see if there are any CC/4mo's on order in Southern California? Trying to see if they submitted mine yet....
> Thanks


There are two sold orders in, both for Candy White. One is for New Century Volkswagen in Glendale and the other is for Volkswagen Santa Monica. Are either of these yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

barshels said:


> Anyone know if the August financing deals and incentives are extended or changed this month on the 2010 CC?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris in California


The finance deals are the same at 0%.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There are two sold orders in, both for Candy White. One is for New Century Volkswagen in Glendale and the other is for Volkswagen Santa Monica. Are either of these yours?


Yes, the Santa Monica one is mine.

Thanks for checking. My sales guy is baffled about how I know so much :laugh:


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> Yes, the Santa Monica one is mine.
> 
> Thanks for checking. My sales guy is baffled about how I know so much :laugh:


Haha, mine too. He knew almost nothing about the 2011 CC. I had to educate him a bit.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Paul, any CW with Black Interior VR6 4MOTIONs in NY or NJ? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Paul, any CW with Black Interior VR6 4MOTIONs in NY or NJ? Thanks


No, none in NJ or NY. There is one in PA that I could try to get for you. :thumbup:


----------



## zVp (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Do you know anything about the Canadian market in regards to the CC?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No, none in NJ or NY. There is one in PA that I could try to get for you. :thumbup:


PM'd :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

zVp said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Do you know anything about the Canadian market in regards to the CC?


Nope, We just have the USA Order Guides, I assume that like the rest of the models, there will be differences in the packages and options offered up there.


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

Turbo Paul, 

Are the '11 R-Line CC's available? If so, are there any in the Boston area? 

Thanks,
"Boston" Paul


----------



## buggy4cars (May 12, 2008)

Along those lines I spoke to a salesman today at my local dealership that actually knew what the R Line model/option was but didn't necessarily know what it included in detail. The 2011 US CC catalog doesn't even mention it. Is the R Line option only available on the Sport model (I assume so)? Is it only available with the 6 speed (which I prefer) or is it still available if I decide last minute to go with the auto? What exactly does it include? Is it only available with certain exterior colors? Available with either V-Tex interior choice? Approximate cost of package? He suggested if I want it for a late 3/2011 delivery ordering it in early 12/2010, make sense? Thanks for your answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

paulg6868 said:


> Turbo Paul,
> 
> Are the '11 R-Line CC's available? If so, are there any in the Boston area?
> 
> ...


Yes they are available, but no there are none in the Eastern Region. No dealer has ordered one yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

buggy4cars said:


> Along those lines I spoke to a salesman today at my local dealership that actually knew what the R Line model/option was but didn't necessarily know what it included in detail. The 2011 US CC catalog doesn't even mention it. Is the R Line option only available on the Sport model (I assume so)? Is it only available with the 6 speed (which I prefer) or is it still available if I decide last minute to go with the auto? What exactly does it include? Is it only available with certain exterior colors? Available with either V-Tex interior choice? Approximate cost of package? He suggested if I want it for a late 3/2011 delivery ordering it in early 12/2010, make sense? Thanks for your answers.


For 2011 the R-Line is a separate model, not a Sport option. Here's my thread on the 2011 CC Change Points!, this will have all the equipment and prices listed. All colors show as available inside and outside on the R-Line, and both transmissions. And yes, three month lead time on the order is what I would recommend.


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> For 2011 the R-Line is a separate model, not a Sport option. Here's my thread on the 2011 CC Change Points!, this will have all the equipment and prices listed. All colors show as available inside and outside on the R-Line, and both transmissions. And yes, three month lead time on the order is what I would recommend.


 Thanks Paul, I will have to talk to my dealer about ordering a new R-Line!


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey VW salespersons, 

I am interested in either a 2010 Sport 6MT (regular or rline) or a 2011 6MT Rline only. Pretty much the only other thing I care about is that the interior is cornsilk. I'm in Pgh, PA, and I am willing to drive/fly/whatever between 200-300 miles to get it (although this could probably be negotiated). Just wondering what my options are, if any. TIA. 

I saw there were no '11 rlines in the eastern region in a previous post...but maybe that has changed by now. Like I said I would be willing to go get one if it was within a reasonable distance further west.


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

JettaMobile said:


> Hey VW salespersons,
> 
> I am interested in either a 2010 Sport 6MT (regular or rline) or a 2011 6MT Rline only. Pretty much the only other thing I care about is that the interior is cornsilk. I'm in Pgh, PA, and I am willing to drive/fly/whatever between 200-300 miles to get it (although this could probably be negotiated). Just wondering what my options are, if any. TIA.
> 
> I saw there were no '11 rlines in the eastern region in a previous post...but maybe that has changed by now. Like I said I would be willing to go get one if it was within a reasonable distance further west.


 Get a R-line for sure. We have one in 6sp and I took it for a drive yesterday, very sharp looking car and the audi rims look nice on it.


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

*rline*

Paul, 
Are there any R LINE CC's in south florida? 
I've checked almost every dealers website, but can't seem to find any 2010 or 2011 models. 

Thanks for all your help. 
The info on the 2011 models is extremely helpful in my search!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

JettaMobile said:


> Hey VW salespersons,
> 
> I am interested in either a 2010 Sport 6MT (regular or rline) or a 2011 6MT Rline only. Pretty much the only other thing I care about is that the interior is cornsilk. I'm in Pgh, PA, and I am willing to drive/fly/whatever between 200-300 miles to get it (although this could probably be negotiated). Just wondering what my options are, if any. TIA.
> 
> I saw there were no '11 rlines in the eastern region in a previous post...but maybe that has changed by now. Like I said I would be willing to go get one if it was within a reasonable distance further west.


 Sorry, Friday is my day off, and Saturday was just too busy to get to post much. Nothing will have changed in supply of cars in a week, as allocation is only once a month, usually the third week of the month. But then Pittsburgh/Western PA is actually in the Central Region, not the Eastern Region. 

I searched for a 2011 R-Line with cornsilk interior. There is only one on order for the entire USA..... 

*Lindsay Volkswagen of Dulles 
22455 Cedar Green Road 
Sterling, VA 20166 
Phone (703) 880-8000 

VIN - WVWNP7AN2BE719518 
Status - Intransit From Factory 
ETA Next Status - 09/24/2010 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2011 
Model: 357RY2 CC RLINE 2.0T MANUAL PZEV $NA 
Exterior Color: 7S7S LIGHT BROWN METALLIC $NA 
Interior Color: ND CORNSILK BEIGE V-TEX $NA 
Options: KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) $NA 
DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 

Estimated Total MSRP $NA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 


Problem is there is no more ordering for 2011 CC, so what there is is all there is. Also there are two 2011 CC Sport manuals at one dealer that both have the cornsilk. One is Deep Black and the other is Light Brown. They are at Mikan Volkswagen in Butler, PA. Then you just have to add fogs......


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dddanimator said:


> Paul,
> Are there any R LINE CC's in south florida?
> I've checked almost every dealers website, but can't seem to find any 2010 or 2011 models.
> 
> ...


 Searched all of Florida, there is one 2010 CC R-Line 

* Deel Volkswagen 
3673 Bird Road 
Miami, FL 33133 
Phone (305) 448-3335 

VIN - WVWMN7AN0AE564953 
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572FD CC 2.0T SPORT AUTOMATIC FEDERAL 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ND CORNSILK BEIGE V-TEX 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT 
KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $31,830 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 


There are a lot of them in 2011's, all DSG cars. Any colors you prefer?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

2012 CC allocation is now available


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

*2011 rline*

Wow thanks paul, 
I prefer a White CC rline. 
are the 2011 models out yet? 

Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dddanimator said:


> Wow thanks paul,
> I prefer a White CC rline.
> are the 2011 models out yet?
> 
> Thanks again!


 The 2011's have been out for months. Here are the dealers that have 2011 CC R-Lines coming, all are intransit right now, all are DSG cars..... 

- Vista Motor Company in Pompano Beach - Cornsilk interior 
- Schumacher Volkswagen in West Palm Beach - Cornsilk interior 
- Volkswagen of Naples in Naples - Cornsilk interior 
- Vista Motor Company in Pompano Beach - Black interior 

These will be at the dealers in the middle of October.


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Paul, 

Sorry one more request... 
2010 6MT Sport or Rline with cornsilk interior...closest to Pgh, PA if there are any more. 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

JettaMobile said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Sorry one more request...
> 2010 6MT Sport or Rline with cornsilk interior...closest to Pgh, PA if there are any more.
> ...


 There's only one in the entire USA, and it is marked as a 'Sold Order'. But it's still on the lot, and these cars haven't shipped in months, so may be available, worth a call.... 

* Vyletel Volkswagen 
40555 Van **** Ave 
Sterling Heights, MI 48313 
Phone (586) 977-2800 

VIN - WVWNN7AN6AE553203 
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3572F2 CC 2.0T SPORT MANUAL FEDERAL 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ND CORNSILK BEIGE V-TEX 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT 
KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
KLS LIP SPOILER (PORT INSTALLED) 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 
W72 CC R LINE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $31,413 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 



:thumbup:


----------



## mike082802 (Mar 23, 2006)

*2010 r-line manual*

any 2010 r line manuals in candy white or silver within 1000 miles of NYC?
thanks
mike


----------



## devioustrap (Aug 9, 2004)

mike082802 said:


> any 2010 r line manuals in candy white or silver within 1000 miles of NYC?
> thanks
> mike


Same question as above, but 2010 or 2011 in any color 

I'm actually in Boston, anywhere on the east coast would work.

Thanks!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

any hints of what the 2012's are going to look like and are they going to include an led drl


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

*So is it true...*

I found a remaining 2010 but the dealer claims that you either get 0% or cash back incentive. I thought you can comibne these two offers. Is this true or did this dealer punch the car and got the incentive thus can only do one or the other. Thanks


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

sbkim said:


> I found a remaining 2010 but the dealer claims that you either get 0% or cash back incentive. I thought you can comibne these two offers. Is this true or did this dealer punch the car and got the incentive thus can only do one or the other. Thanks


Can't do both. Either one or the other from my experiences with all the dealers I've dealt with.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

sbkim said:


> I found a remaining 2010 but the dealer claims that you either get 0% or cash back incentive. I thought you can comibne these two offers. Is this true or did this dealer punch the car and got the incentive thus can only do one or the other. Thanks


As above, can't do both. If they had punched the car, they couldn't offer you the 0%, as they would have been paid the cash incentive already.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

mike082802 said:


> any 2010 r line manuals in candy white or silver within 1000 miles of NYC?
> thanks
> mike


No matching cars anywhere in the USA.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

devioustrap said:


> Same question as above, but 2010 or 2011 in any color
> 
> I'm actually in Boston, anywhere on the east coast would work.
> 
> Thanks!!


Searched the Eastern Region, no 2010's. These dealers have 2011's....

- Open Road VW of Manhattan in New York has Deep Black
- Jeff D'Ambrosio Volkswagen in Downingtown, PA has Reflex Silver
- Douglas Motors in Summit, NJ has Candy White
- New Country Volkswagen of Greenwich in Greenwich, CT has Reflex Silver at the port


Hope these help!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> any hints of what the 2012's are going to look like and are they going to include an led drl


They are going to look exactly the same. The change as I understand it is electronics. I think it is to match up the electronics with the new Passat in Europe so that they can more easily be built on the same line.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Paul
Can you see if the 2012 VR6 is available for order yet please?
Any idea if there is going to be an HP boost or DSG transmission on the VR6 CC?

Thanks in advance,


eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Paul
> Can you see if the 2012 VR6 is available for order yet please?
> Any idea if there is going to be an HP boost or DSG transmission on the VR6 CC?
> 
> ...


No, as of October allocation the VR6 and the 2.0T manual are not available yet. We won't know until around the next allocation, third week of the month. There is no order guide for these cars yet, so no info on equipment. But I don't _think_ there are either of these changes coming.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No, as of October allocation the VR6 and the 2.0T manual are not available yet. We won't know until around the next allocation, third week of the month. There is no order guide for these cars yet, so no info on equipment. But I don't _think_ there are either of these changes coming.


Thanks again. More useful info :thumbup:
Do all dealers get their "allocations" on the third week? I'll ping my guy around then to see what he knows. Does allocation mean the update the VW Hub?


----------



## LuvMyNewVW (Aug 19, 2010)

*My dealer has 4 2011 Sport MTs*



kaysid said:


> ok maybe I can post my question here since it does relate to sales and dealers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My local dealer (Seacoast VW in Greenland NH) has four 2011's with 6sp manuals available on the lot now. All are more than $3000 below MSRP when you finance through VW credit.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

*Island Gray Color on 2011 CC*

Hello,

I am brand new and looking at the CC in the Philly area. Though, I have been known to travel up to 400 miles to get the car and deal I want. In doing some research on this car, I have seen conflicting information about the availability on the 2011's of the Island Gray Color. Can you confirm whether this color IS available for any 2011 CC configuration, 4 or 6 cylinder?

Thank you and I look forward to using you as a great resource.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

kaysid said:


> ok maybe I can post my question here since it does relate to sales and dealers..
> I have been talking to a dealer about the CC and I am really interested in the 6MT, He says that for the first 6 months atleast there wil be only a few manual transmission cars allocated and most of those will be spoken for. so the only way to guarantee one is to pre-order. Does anyone know if the allocation is so small for manuall CC's?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------





LuvMyNewVW said:


> My local dealer (Seacoast VW in Greenland NH) has four 2011's with 6sp manuals available on the lot now. All are more than $3000 below MSRP when you finance through VW credit.


Yes, there are plenty of 2011 CC manual cars out there right now, which is likely why they are holding back on allowing 2012 CC manual orders. There just is no way to actually order one at this time, we'll see what they let us order in a couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Thanks again. More useful info :thumbup:
> Do all dealers get their "allocations" on the third week? I'll ping my guy around then to see what he knows. Does allocation mean the update the VW Hub?


Yes, all US dealers get assigned their allocation at the same time, usually the third week. It's usually Monday afternoon when we see it pop up. It is basically a list that shows us how many of each model we are allowed to order, and if there are any restrictions on what we can order. We can only see the list for our own dealership, we have no idea what everyone else is seeing. We usually have until Friday to get all of our orders in, or they will take back what allocation we have not filled.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am brand new and looking at the CC in the Philly area. Though, I have been known to travel up to 400 miles to get the car and deal I want. In doing some research on this car, I have seen conflicting information about the availability on the 2011's of the Island Gray Color. Can you confirm whether this color IS available for any 2011 CC configuration, 4 or 6 cylinder?
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to using you as a great resource.


Yes, Island Gray was available on all 2011 CC configurations. It is also available on the 2012 CC. 

Let me know what you are looking for, and I'll see if there are some out there.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Wouldn't we be about a year away from the 2012's coming out? Would you have any details about changes for 2012? 

I am going to drive the 4 and 6 cylinders back to back very soon and see if I "need" the 6. I would be looking at the Lux Limited if I go with the 4 cylinder. In either case, I am considering the Island Grey or Silver exteriors. I like the black interior. Is there another interior choice with the VR6 or Lux Limited in those two exterior colors? 

Also, would either configuration (VR6 or Lux Limited) allow me to install the aero package? Not sure I want it, but want to know if I can.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> Wouldn't we be about a year away from the 2012's coming out? Would you have any details about changes for 2012?
> 
> I am going to drive the 4 and 6 cylinders back to back very soon and see if I "need" the 6. I would be looking at the Lux Limited if I go with the 4 cylinder. In either case, I am considering the Island Grey or Silver exteriors. I like the black interior. Is there another interior choice with the VR6 or Lux Limited in those two exterior colors?
> 
> Also, would either configuration (VR6 or Lux Limited) allow me to install the aero package? Not sure I want it, but want to know if I can.


The 2012 CC are already on order and will be here in January. But we do not have an order guide for them yet. Minimal changes are what I hear. 

Both Island Gray and Reflex Silver offer the Black or Cornsilk interior in the 2.0T models. The Executive (VR6) model only offers Black for the standard ventilated seats. 

All 2011 CC models were available to order with the "CC Ground Effects Kit — front valence, side sill extensions, lip spoiler, & exhaust tips. (Not Available in Reflex Silver, Shadow Blue, or w/ R-Line) - $1,999". Looks to be the same for the 2012's.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Tonight I drove the VR6 and Lux Limited back to back. While I liked both, I really liked the VR6. When I crunch the 36 month 12k mile lease numbers for the VR6, I am coming up with payments around $35/month HIGHER than those for the same lease on a $51,000 Infiniti M37, which I also am considering. This is primarily due to a Infiniti's 10% higher residual. I can't see paying more for the CC than the M37. 

If there are not significant changes in the 2012 CC, why would VW come out with it so early in the year and about 6 months after the 2011 is released? I would consider waiting and picking up a higher discounted 2011 CC in a month or two, but not sure how much lower it could come down to make the CC a better choice/value vs. the Infiniti. By the way, I currently have a 2006 Infiniti M45 Sport. 

Creative thoughts to get me in the 2011 VR6 CC with lower payments than the Infiniti?


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Marcpitch said:


> Creative thoughts to get me in the 2011 VR6 CC with lower payments than the Infiniti?


Since the residuals are fixed (and they are very low for the VR6), your only chance for lower monthly payment is to drive the selling price as low as possible. With the limited number of VR6 cars in stock, that may not be possible. I think you may have to resign yourself to the fact the VR6 CC is only a good deal for a purchase, not a lease.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Ali B said:


> Since the residuals are fixed (and they are very low for the VR6), your only chance for lower monthly payment is to drive the selling price as low as possible. With the limited number of VR6 cars in stock, that may not be possible. I think you may have to resign yourself to the fact the VR6 CC is only a good deal for a purchase, not a lease.


I believe you are right. The killer is the fact that the residual for the VR6 (36 month lease) is 3 points lower than for the 4 cylinder CC..and the money factor, while good, is still over four times more for the VR6 as compared to the 4 cylinder. Lastly, you are right, there are not a lot of 6 cylinder CC's out there, so getting anything more than $3,500 off MSRP may be difficult. 

Now, my choices appear to be going with a 4 cylinder CC, going with an Infiniti M37 for the roughly same payment as a VR6, or waiting to see if December lease numbers improve measurably. While they may improve, I am not sure they would be enough to make a difference in terms of considering the VR6.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> If there are not significant changes in the 2012 CC, why would VW come out with it so early in the year and about 6 months after the 2011 is released? I would consider waiting and picking up a higher discounted 2011 CC in a month or two, but not sure how much lower it could come down to make the CC a better choice/value vs. the Infiniti. By the way, I currently have a 2006 Infiniti M45 Sport.


VW refreshed/updated the 2011 Passat in Europe, and apparently changed a fair amount of the electrical systems, and since the CC is built on the same assembly lines, it had to get the updates. So they are changing it to a 2012 early.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for all the great information Paul. Can you tell me where there might be an Island Grey 2011 VR6 or Lux Limited within 500 miles from Philly, or zip code 19067? Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> Thank you for all the great information Paul. Can you tell me where there might be an Island Grey 2011 VR6 or Lux Limited within 500 miles from Philly, or zip code 19067? Thank you.


OK, I searched for a VR6 Executive, there is one in PA in Erie, none in DE or MD, and one I could get in NJ. Tha's it. As for Lux Limited, there are none in PA or MD, one in Dover DE, and one in NJ I could get. 

Let me know if I can help.....


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quick question for someone on here. My dad decided he's ready to trade in his 04 4Runner for a CC!  Last time he looked, he really liked the VR6 4Motion model. I was just browsing around on VW's site, and it appears that that isn't offered anymore? Is this true?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

skyline513 said:


> Quick question for someone on here. My dad decided he's ready to trade in his 04 4Runner for a CC!  Last time he looked, he really liked the VR6 4Motion model. I was just browsing around on VW's site, and it appears that that isn't offered anymore? Is this true?


Actually, the CC VR6 is only offered with 4Motion in the USA, and is now known as the Executive, and is $3400 less than the same car in 2010. The VR6 FWD was discontinued. Here's my thread on the 2011 CC Change Points!


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, the CC VR6 is only offered with 4Motion in the USA, and is now known as the Executive, and is $3400 less than the same car in 2010. The VR6 FWD was discontinued. Here's my thread on the 2011 CC Change Points!


Awesome! That's just what I was looking for! Thank you very much.  :thumbup:


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

*2011 Rline*

Paul,
I've been looking into the CC for a couple months now, and I'm finally ready to sign.
I'm SUPER picky, and I've decided on a 2011 R line, 6 Spd with Black interior.
I'm willing to accept White or Silver.

I'm in south florida and I've found this car in DSG, But I can't justify spending almost $2,000 for DSG when I prefer a 6 spd. I've searched every dealership in central and south florida.

Do you know if anyone is going to get either one of these anytime soon? 
I wish VW would allow us to search all dealerships by model/features.
I'd be willing to drive a couple hours for the right model.

Thanks for your help


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

dddanimator said:


> Paul,
> I've been looking into the CC for a couple months now, and I'm finally ready to sign.
> I'm SUPER picky, and I've decided on a 2011 R line, 6 Spd with Black interior.
> I'm willing to accept White or Silver.
> ...


Well, first, the DSG is $1,100 more, not $2,000. Just so you know. 

As for finding a manual in CW or RS in Florida, there is only one showing.....

*Gunther Volkswagen of Coconut Creek 
4300 N. State Road 7
Coconut Creek, FL 33073 
Phone (954) 590-3750 

VIN - WVWNN7AN9BE723006
Status - Intransit Inland

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2011 
Model: 357RF2 CC RLINE 2.0T MANUAL 50 STATE 
Exterior Color: 8E8E REFLEX SILVER METALLIC 
Interior Color: NC BLACK V-TEX 
Options: KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) 

Estimated Total MSRP $31,295

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



You could ask for Julian (jsmyle1%...), I think he is at that location. I know Andy (mreuro) has moved to Georgia to their new location.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> OK, I searched for a VR6 Executive, there is one in PA in Erie, none in DE or MD, and one I could get in NJ. Tha's it. As for Lux Limited, there are none in PA or MD, one in Dover DE, and one in NJ I could get.
> 
> Let me know if I can help.....


Thanks Paul. Please check PM's.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Paul (I canceled my order) but my dealer says 2012 VR6 is now orderable and is facelifted.

what say ye?
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Hey Paul (I canceled my order) but my dealer says 2012 VR6 is now orderable and is facelifted.
> 
> what say ye?
> :wave:


VW says no facelift. No, negative, nein! This is straight from VW. But they are orderable, we have them on the way.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> VW says no facelift. No, negative, nein! This is straight from VW. But they are orderable, we have them on the way.


Just to be clear - the VR6 Executive is orderable now?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Just to be clear - the VR6 Executive is orderable now?
> 
> Thanks.


Far as I know, as there were no restrictions shown for the November allocations.


----------



## Alaskus (Dec 3, 2010)

*Lease Modification*

Hey!

Couple questions:

Is there somewhere I can find out what modifications are permissible on a leased car? Say I put aftermarket rims on it, would I need to put the originals back on when turning it in? or is it good enough that there are wheels....

Now that I have a lease, what are some things I should be watchful of to prevent excessive out of pocket on turn in?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Alaskus said:


> Hey!
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> ...


VW Credit is very fair with lease turn-ins, as fair or more than any other leasing bank I have seen. But that said, they are looking for the same equipment back that the car started with. If you get wheels, store your originals and put them back on at the end of the lease, and sell your aftermarket wheels then to recoup some money. They likely will charge you for no VW wheels on the car. Same formula for any mods, save the factory parts, replace at the end, and then sell the aftermarket stuff. 

Otherwise, take care of the car like you own it and intend to keep it, and you should have no problem. If the tires start wearing down, don't put it off, replace them. You get to drive on the new rubber, and they will still be good at turn-in. Same with brakes and other wear items. The car needs to be in safe and usable condition. I always tell my customers this: If the car you turn-in at the end is a car you would buy and pay top dollar for used, then you will be fine. If you walk around your car and would want things fixed before you would buy it used, then expect the bank to bill you for those things. They do not expect the car to be bubble wrapped and garaged stored for the lease, but they want a used car back in very good condition, this is the condition that the residual value was based on. Does this make sense to you?


----------



## Alaskus (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome! Yeah, its pretty much common sense to keep it in the best condition possible. (I do that anyway) but thanks for the reply


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Paul
any info on the 2012 changes? Is it just the clock on the dash?
TIA !

:beer:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Any info on lease rates for the new Touareg? Wife is wanting one since she saw it when I got my new CC last week.  We have an 07 Passat that she is ready to trade in.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Hey Paul
> any info on the 2012 changes? Is it just the clock on the dash?
> TIA !
> 
> :beer:


 Maybe surprisingly, maybe not, but VW has told us nothing. The packages all look to be the same from the order guide we have. Since we have not seen any pictures or anything else, I can only assume that the few minor changes include the clock and instrument panel (MFD Plus) changes like the 2011 Euro Passat. Also Night Blue and Urano Gray Metallic are new for 2012. Funny, since Island Gray and Iron Gray are also still available, along with Reflex Silver. So many shades of gray to chose from. Maybe I'll make a thread with the 2012 info that I do have......


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Any info on lease rates for the new Touareg? Wife is wanting one since she saw it when I got my new CC last week.  We have an 07 Passat that she is ready to trade in.


 Yes.


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes.


 Paul, 

What's the difference between Monster Rubber Floor Mats and "Euro-Style" Floor Mats? 

http://www.dealershipaccessories.co...0&make=555&scat=1&year=2009&catid=12&pcatid=7 

Do both have a lip on the edge to keep sand from going into the corners? 

Thanks! John.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe surprisingly, maybe not, but VW has told us nothing. The packages all look to be the same from the order guide we have. Since we have not seen any pictures or anything else, I can only assume that the few minor changes include the clock and instrument panel (MFD Plus) changes like the 2011 Euro Passat. Also Night Blue and Urano Gray Metallic are new for 2012. Funny, since Island Gray and Iron Gray are also still available, along with Reflex Silver. So many shades of gray to chose from. Maybe I'll make a thread with the 2012 info that I do have......


 Good info - thanks. The Executive already has the MFD Plus, so no deal killer for me.
If you had to opine - Kessy/keyless = yes or no for 2012? 

Maybe we'll know more after we see details on the Jan 10 launch of the Passat replacement?

Thanks again, you are invaluable!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

jt203 said:


> Paul,
> 
> What's the difference between Monster Rubber Floor Mats and "Euro-Style" Floor Mats?
> 
> ...


 When I have seen mats called 'Euro Style', they are always a thinner mat with just the slightest of raised parts, as opposed to the thick and deep grooved 'Monster Mats".


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Good info - thanks. The Executive already has the MFD Plus, so no deal killer for me.
> If you had to opine - Kessy/keyless = yes or no for 2012?
> 
> Maybe we'll know more after we see details on the Jan 10 launch of the Passat replacement?
> ...


 For the CC, Kessy is a no for 2012. It is not listed on the Order Guide as included in any model. We'll see what happens for the NMS (I have no info, but _personally_ I bet yes), and for the facelift CC in 2013.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> For the CC, Kessy is a no for 2012. It is not listed on the Order Guide as included in any model. We'll see what happens for the NMS (I have no info, but _personally_ I bet yes), and for the facelift CC in 2013.


 Thanks. This is good to know - that I wont be missing out on anything. I'm going to pick up the 2011 I ordered then, it's sitting at the dealer still wrapped in shipping materials.

I wish VW would put up the specials on the VW.com website! They still have the stuff that expired on 1/3. My guy says the APR is going to be .9% this month, but I'd like to see it myself.

You are a a great guy for helping everyone around here Paul!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Thanks. This is good to know - that I wont be missing out on anything. I'm going to pick up the 2011 I ordered then, it's sitting at the dealer still wrapped in shipping materials.
> 
> I wish VW would put up the specials on the VW.com website! They still have the stuff that expired on 1/3. *My guy says the APR is going to be .9% this month, but I'd like to see it myself*.
> 
> You are a a great guy for helping everyone around here Paul!


 Thanks, glad I can help! 

Just go get the car. It's not 'going' to be 0.9%, it _already is_ as of yesterday. Why do you need to wait for them to get around to updating vw.com? :laugh:


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Did the money factors on the CC 2.0t and VR6 remain the same as in December?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> Did the money factors on the CC 2.0t and VR6 remain the same as in December?


 I am sure not, Sign Then Drive is over. All new programs.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, glad I can help!
> 
> Just go get the car. It's not 'going' to be 0.9%, it _already is_ as of yesterday. Why do you need to wait for them to get around to updating vw.com? :laugh:


 
Ok Ok!
I'm negotiating as we speak. 

Are there any CC rebates this month? I saw last month there was $500 on everything BUT the Executive. Would be nice to find $500 in the trunk....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Ok Ok!
> I'm negotiating as we speak.
> 
> Are there any CC rebates this month? I saw last month there was $500 on everything BUT the Executive. Would be nice to find $500 in the trunk....


 Don't know, the rates are national, but cash to dealers is always regional in nature. I have no idea about Western Region programs...


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Paul, 
Wondering if you could tell me if there are any 10 or 11 R line's around me. I am in Cleveland, OH but would travel anywhere in OH, MI, NY or PA pretty much. Looking for Black or White preferably but would look at any color. Oh, and it has to be a manual too. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

stompy said:


> Hey Paul,
> Wondering if you could tell me if there are any 10 or 11 R line's around me. I am in Cleveland, OH but would travel anywhere in OH, MI, NY or PA pretty much. Looking for Black or White preferably but would look at any color. Oh, and it has to be a manual too. Thanks!


 Since I knew there wouldn't be many, I searched for CC R-Lines with manual in all colors, and looked at the entire Central Region for these cars, which includes western PA. Then I searched the Eastern Region. These are all the cars...... 

- Larry Roesch VW in Bensenville, IL - Candy White 
- Volkswagen of Cedar Rapids in Hiawatha, IA - Reflex Silver 
- Bommarito Volkswagen in Hazelwood, MO - Iron Gray 
- Cochran Volkswagen in Pittsburgh, PA - Deep Black 
- Colonial Volkswagen in Medford, MA - Deep Black 


The above are all 2011 cars, there are no 2010's showing in the system anywhere in the USA. 

:snowcool:


----------



## big_dish (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Paul, thanks for taking the time to come on here and answer all of our questions, I'm sure everyone appreciates it.

I was wondering if you can locate any 2011 or '12 RLine manual trans CCs in the Charlotte NC area? Colors I'd be interested in are any grey/black, white gold and silver. I only want a cornsilk interior, so I guess that takes away silver?

Two other easy questions, if I may...

I am coming off 6 years of VW leases. Is there owner loyalty cash offered right now?

Since the RLine is pretty base, I'm going to have to have an OEM Nav unit put in. Is there any negotiating on price on those units (either one would be fine), or would I expect the dealers to stick with MSRP?

Thanks!


----------



## 00 xe7en (May 3, 2011)

Hi Paul,

I currently own a 2002 E46 M3 and am looking to possibly get into a CC [trust me, I'd love to keep the ///M, but you know, life happens haha]. Anyway, I'm most interested in a R line, any color, black/white preferred, must be auto. Can you find one in the tristate area? thanks!


----------

